

Ask HN: Ideas For Implementing A Simple Web App? - gensym11

Hi All,<p>I'm interested in learning web programming, but the huge variety of frameworks and languages available makes even beginning a bit intimidating.  However, I do have an idea for a simple app I'd like to implement, so perhaps I could get some advice on what tools might be best for the job.<p>I'm a pretty big sports fan, and it's a nice way to keep in touch with friends spread out throughout the country.  My idea, then, is to write up a simple app that would manage an over/under competition.  Users could check one page of the site for the current lines, and then enter their guesses.  The lines would refresh periodically (every week for the NFL, every other day or so for the NBA etc).  There would then be a leaderboards page where users are ranked on the basis of their predictions.  Since we're guessing based on lines to begin with, the ranking mechanism could be very simple indeed--maybe 1 pt for each correct guess.  So I would need a way to pull in the lines and generate the page, and log user names and guesses, along with passwords, and generate leader board pages from that.<p>Any ideas?  I know a little scheme from a while ago but am by no means a hacker.  Does clojure make sense?  I don't know any java.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
declancostello
I've tried languages and frameworks that my friends use because I can throw
questions at them

With all the Q+A and documentation sites that exist, that might not be as big
an issue.

------
PythonDeveloper
The best tool for the job is the tool that lets you finish and ship a product.

Try Python ( <http://www.python.org> ).

It's free, easy to learn, uses the latest in methodologies, has massive
community support, and you can have an app up in 10 minutes.

You can also add django if you want a very well thought out framework with
scaffolding, enhanced models, etc.

Check it out on YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk>

